# Dolby digital plus question



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm not sure where this should be posted so I will start here and if it needs moving please do so.

I received my new Toshiba A2 and tried several HD movies that I have bought. My receiver is an older Yamaha RX V995 with DTS 5.1.
My question is I am under the understanding that the Dolby digital plus is received as DTS on my Yamaha. I have read that the bitstream DTS signal is at 1.5mbs and I just want to know if my receiver is capable of decoding that properly as the standard DTS track on SD DVS is at 754kbs. When I play the HD DVD the Yamahas display stays at DTS but the audio "seems" a bit light and there is not as much low dynamics as I was expecting.
I know that Toshiba started downconverting the Dolby digital plus to straight Dolby digital 640kps on the next XA2 that came out just after the A2. Was this because of issues with the 1.5mbs DTS signal not being totally compatible on older receivers with DTS decoding?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Standard dts is actually 1536 bits per second channel used with 1509 kbps playload data. This was the rate used on the first DVDs that had any dts. Later the studios started using half max rate (754 kbps) on most DVDs. So the 1509 kbps rate is not new. HD DVD and BD just use the normal full rate like what the first DVDs which used dts also did.

Never heard of a Yamaha AVR not being able to handle the normal full rate dts (1509 kbps). Just some early Sony and perhaps Kenwood AVRs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Bobgpsr,

My Yamaha seems to do it fine (no blips or hiccups) it just seems a bit light on the low frequencies but it could just be the movie I'm trying (Transformers HD DVD) The opening scene where the explosions happen seems to be missing some of the dynamics but on the flipside the very beginning where the shadow of the helicopter is seen on the sand has some serious bass?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks Bobgpsr,
> 
> My Yamaha seems to do it fine (no blips or hiccups) it just seems a bit light on the low frequencies but it could just be the movie I'm trying (Transformers HD DVD) The opening scene where the explosions happen seems to be missing some of the dynamics but on the flipside the very beginning where the shadow of the helicopter is seen on the sand has some serious bass?


Tony, 

I just purchased the A2 recently as well and noticed a lack of low end on Transformers also. I went into the settings on the player and turned the dynamic range off. It was set on auto. That made a huge difference and I'm getting much more low end from the sub now. The overall volume on Transformers still seems lower to me though. I had to turn it up 4-5 clicks more than usual. Probably just the disc though.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Turn off the dialog enhancement feature too.

Hakka.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hakka said:


> Turn off the dialog enhancement feature too.


Really? I didn't think that would effect the overall volume particularly the lows? I will have to give that a try.
I turned off the dynamic range setting as well and that did help, Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, turn off that dialogue enhancement. I noticed a difference when it was on as well.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I've noticed a lower volume level too on my A2 when using the down sampled DTS bitstream. For me it's more like 5-10dB difference between the standard DD and DD True. I'm figuring it is because of the compression that they use.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

UPDATE:

I turned off the dialog enhancement and the dynamic range control in the A2's menu and it worked, The DTS audio is really good now. The lows and full dynamics are back to more than acceptable levels:clap:


----------

